# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  «العنود الخيرية» تطلق مسابقتها الأدبية لذوي الاحتياجات

## عفاف الهدى

«العنود الخيرية» تطلق مسابقتها الأدبية لذوي الاحتياجات

 شعار مسابقة حكايتي 
غازي القحطاني ـ الرياض
أطلقت مؤسسة الأميرة العنود بنت عبد العزيز بن مساعد بن جلوي الخيرية مسابقة سنوية لإبداع ذوي الإعاقة تعد الأولى من نوعها على مستوى المملكة وذلك بمناسبة مرور 10 أعوام على إنشائها، وأشارت صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة لطيفة بنت فهد بن عبد العزيز رئيس المجلس النسائي في المؤسسة. إلى سعي المؤسسة لتقديم ذوي الإعاقة إلى المجتمع الثقافي والأدبي بالإبداعات الفريدة والمواهب المتنوعة التي يملكونها بمختلف فئاتهم، وذلك من خلال مسابقة ثقافية وأدبية معنية بذوي الإعاقة. وأفادت مشرف برامج الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة منيرة الهزاني أن إطلاق المسابقة تحت شعار «حكايتي مع الإعاقة»، تهدف إلى فتح آفاق واسعة أمام كثير من ذوي الإعاقة من كلا الجنسين لتذليل كافة العقبات القابعة أمام نجاحهم وتميزهم ومنحهم فرصة كبيرة في إبراز إبداعاتهم الأدبية والثقافية والفكرية المختلفة والتوعية بأهمية دور الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وتقديم دعم اجتماعي ونفسي ومعنوي لهم ولأسرهم، وبينت الهزاني بأن المسابقة خصصت في عامها الأول للقصة القصيرة وفق شروط عامة حددتها المؤسسة، تتمثل في أن يكون المتقدم من ذوي الإعاقة، وأن لا يقل عمر المشارك عن 15 عاماً ولا يزيد عن 30 عاماً، وأن يكتب المشارك عن حكايته وقصته مع الإعاقة ما يتراوح بين 1500 وبين 2000 كلمة، مشيرة إلى أنه سيتم خلال هذا الشهر تحديد وإعلان الموعد النهائي لتسليم المشاركات عبر وسائل الإعلام المتعددة، وأوضحت الهزاني أن أسماء الفائزين والفائزات في المسابقة ستعلن في احتفال رسمي ختامي ستقيمه المؤسسة بعد استلام المشاركات ومراجعتها وفرزها من قبل اللجنة الإشرافية، ليتم نشر أفضل 10 مشاركات في كتاب خاص بالإضافة إلى تخصيص جوائز للخمسة الأوائل من الفائزين.

----------

فرح (10-25-2010)

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره هـــــــــدى حبيبتي 
ويعطيك العااافيه 
لاحرمنا روووعة عطااائك 
لك اجمل الاماااني..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش خيو 
وشكرا لمرورش هني

----------

